# 1 feet cube journal



## gregorsamsa (Jan 19, 2005)

coming soon

30cm x 30cm x 30cm
24 watts PLL 10 hours
Co2 Injected through ceramic diffusor
hang on filter
lapis lustre substrate with white sand foregound

plants
rotala rotundifolia sp green
rotala indica
rotala sp vietnam

hopefully things will look like what i intend it to be


----------



## gregorsamsa (Jan 19, 2005)

these ar the rocks and wood.

foreground will be white sand


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

That looks like a nice hardscape! To me, I don't like the big rock blocking the driftwood. The big rock makes the tank look smaller to me. But, that's just my personal opinion. 

-Jeff


----------



## crono (Feb 3, 2006)

+1
i think the big rock makes the tank smalling
keep just the little rock

but rotala rotundifolia is the same plant than rotala indica, isn't it ?

why don't add some little plant such as eleocharis or glossostigma,
eleocharis acicularis should be very nice in your tank beside the rocks


----------



## gregorsamsa (Jan 19, 2005)

hello,

i have filled the tank up with sand but because the digicam has gone flat (its my friend's) i am unable to upload pics till i find someone who has one.


i intend to ue white sand as the foregound for two reasons. 

1. i never tried it before
2. i only need to use half as much light   

as for the big rock, i was hoping that by placing enough sand to the front, it will show just enough. i will have to wait and see on that.

as for the planting, i think i will have to wait till next week. i have a planter tank and will take the rotalas from that tank.


thank you for your comments


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

nice little tank. I like your materials for the hardscape too, but would it be possible to move the big branch more to the right and use the golden ratio for that side? 

David


----------



## gregorsamsa (Jan 19, 2005)

hi,

i am not sure if i can move the branch because the overall structure of the wood restricts the possible rotations that i can do. but thanks for the note yeah.


well i am also not sure if i should place any moss on the wood. considering that i will be using predominantly a light green plant, the moss may just give it some contrast. what you think?


----------



## crono (Feb 3, 2006)

i think it's a good idea
i would attach vesicularia species christmas (Xmoss) for a more natural effect


----------



## gregorsamsa (Jan 19, 2005)

lapis sand has been added.

waiting for points to place the moss, as well as the rotala green to grow out from another tank before planting and adding white sand


----------



## gregorsamsa (Jan 19, 2005)

here are some more updates....

i have left only planting the plants themselves


----------



## chinaboy1021 (Aug 2, 2005)

where do you get such cool wood?


----------



## gregorsamsa (Jan 19, 2005)

heys,

im from singapore and the wood is quite commonin the LFS around here. what we do not have is the manzanitas that you guys dig in.

i have since planted the tank, but i am unable to upload the pictures due to my computer not funcitioning properly.

will update soon...


----------



## gregorsamsa (Jan 19, 2005)

just an update

plants inside for a qweek already.

picture taken with a mobile phone camera


----------



## quadrider5953 (Feb 23, 2006)

nice so far, do you plan on any forground plants?

thats a pretty good pic from a cellphone


----------



## gregorsamsa (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks quad...


there wont be any forground plants as i am using white fine sand.

i have just introduced yamato uma ebi, malayan shrimps, some ottos and h. amandae. the thing is, mouch of their waste is littering what was prisitine white sand.

its turning brown now but i guess i have to returf it for future pictures.


----------



## gregorsamsa (Jan 19, 2005)

*minor update 19042006*

this is just a minor update


----------

